# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Maxtoch Torch and Batteries

## John.T

Hey Fullas,

 Got a maxtoch shooter 2x Torch.

8-3400 18650 reachargeble batteries light green ones.

2-maxtoch 18650 reachargeble batteries.

4 slot digicharger nitecore

After $100 plus postage for the whole lot.

Cheers

----------


## Danny

> Hey Fullas,
> 
>  Got a maxtoch shooter 2x Torch.
> 
> 8-3400 18650 reachargeble batteries light green ones.
> 
> 2-maxtoch 18650 reachargeble batteries.
> 
> 4 slot digicharger nitecore
> ...


I'll take mate.

----------


## John.T

Sold Pending Funds

----------


## Gibo

After you @Danny  :Psmiley:

----------


## 223nut

Good deal there with the batteries

----------


## Sarvo

About time I beat your bloody Hawkes  :Thumbsup: 

Thought was a good opportunity to compare these Maxtochs against the Olight - since all I hear continually on here and other Kiwi sites is maxtoch - maxtoch.
Will give you my verdict in a week or so.
I have been told (but not confirmed) that they are a copy of Olights ??

----------


## gadgetman

> About time I beat your bloody Hawkes 
> 
> Thought was a good opportunity to compare these Maxtochs against the Olight - since all I hear continually on here and other Kiwi sites is maxtoch - maxtoch.
> Will give you my verdict in a week or so.
> I have been told (but not confirmed) that they are a copy of Olights ??


As I said last time you asked @Sarvo. The first model they made was largely a copy I believe. Since then they have made their own from the ground up, with a good dose of kiwi input, and a major improvement on the Olight. Maxtoch is the one being copied now.

----------


## Sarvo

> As I said last time you asked @Sarvo. The first model they made was largely a copy I believe. Since then they have made their own from the ground up, with a good dose of kiwi input, and a major improvement on the Olight. Maxtoch is the one being copied now.


OK

Will try it out then :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> As I said last time you asked @Sarvo. The first model they made was largely a copy I believe. Since then they have made their own from the ground up, with a good dose of kiwi input, and a major improvement on the Olight. Maxtoch is the one being copied now.


OK
Have done the comparison between the Maxtoch Shooter2 and Olight M3XS
Both with same batteries.
Range used for test was 325m

I thought both lights exactly same - wife recon the Olight has a brighter light.
Maxtoch has wider front lens than the Olight - this I see as a disadvantage for mounting purposes.

Olight has separate button for changing light power (3 setting as with Maxtoch) 
Maxtoch has the changing light power on pressure on-off button.
I think I prefer the Maxtoch system on that  maybe not with pressure switch as you must always make sure it is left on the full beam if shooting with Thermal locater for example.

Olight looks better quality machined finish - but that is no big deal and most rough buggars would not prob notice the difference anyways 

So over all - I give the Olight the edge - but it is 20% more expensive.
Which to most would make the Maxtoch the winner - after 12 months maybe that score could change ???

----------


## mudgripz

Don't know how you arrived at your output conclusions. Latest Maxtoch 2X produces 365 - 400,000 lux on meters, while Olight M3Xs Javelot is 250,000. Significant difference under test. Did you have the maxtoch on high - sounds not.  Here's a comment comparison of the two on full power:

"Olight make fine lights - one of the good manufacturers. But their torches haven't taken the lead for flashlights - esp for hunting application.
One top performer for them is their big SR95S UT Intimidator which is 315mm long, weighs about 1.3kg without batts, and has an old school SBT-70 led that gives it about 250,000 lux or 1000 meter range. A big heavy thing with average performance. Their other top performer is called the M3XS-UT Javelot. This is a lightweight like the maxtochs at about 300grams, puts out 250,000 lux, but it uses an XPL type led that requires much higher amps for performance, runs batts down more quickly, runs hot, and thus can only run at its top 250k lux for about 4-5 minutes before it automatically steps down to a lower mode. Neither Olight is ideal for hunting.

By contrast the Maxtoch 2X weighs about 300gms, puts out 360,000-400,000 lux (matches the Olights 250,000 in its medium mode), can run at 360-400k continuously, and costs a fraction of the price of the Olights. Maxtoch 2X runs much cooler, uses less power, has 50+% higher output, has vastly better CRI (colour rendition) and is alot more efficient technology. Olights good torches but the Maxtochs still the best all-purpose hunter lights on the planet. "

and another comparison:

"Well by coincidence a friend of a friend of mine just bought an Olight M3XS-UT Javelot he was showing off the other night ,  and bragging about it being the best rifle mount light on the market sooooooo........
I went to my pickup and grabbed the 2X with the dedomed U4 1A for comparison and I got it turned on in the medium mode and we started comparing at about 500 yards or just over 450 meters The lights were pretty evenly matched and he asked how much the 2X cost. I told him 93.50 (usd) and he said he had given 130.00 for the Olight so he didn't feel too bad since it performed the same.
Then I said , "well you had your light on high right?" he answered yes and then I told him mine was only on medium when we were comparing. He didn't believe me so we turned the lights back on , but this time I went into high mode on the 2X and I was shining on a barn about 1000 yards away and we could see the light pretty well from the 2X off the barn , the Olight barely even made a flicker off the side of the barn. He was in disbelief and the conversation about the Olight was pretty much over as  far as it being the best weapon mountable light.......He liked the tail switch on the 2X instead of the dual switches also and said he was ordering a 2X for his rifle.........HAAAAAAAAAAAAA "

Any comparison is illusory. They are both good lights but as a hunter the Maxtoch 2X is well ahead of the Olight. Send  your torch down - I will be happy to lux test your Olight to confirm this. Also - check your net prices - the Olight M3XS prices from $110US to $190 with average price at $149US. That's alot more than the $93US regular price for the Maxtoch 2X.

----------


## timattalon

I tried my Maxtoch out in the marlborough sounds and I was able to light up a wool shed ranged at 550 metres and my one is the older M24 . The 2x that I got afterwards is a bit brighter and a bit heavier, and neither have been dedomed. I have not tried a Olight to compare so will not comment there, but my mates Lenser that cost him more than I paid for both was not able to light up the same shed (dimmer in comparison) and his battery life was much less. It was warmer on the hands on the cold night though....

----------


## timattalon

> Any comparison is illusory. They are both good lights but as a hunter the Maxtoch 2X is well ahead of the Olight. Send  your torch down - I will be happy to lux test your Olight to confirm this. Also - check your net prices - the Olight M3XS prices from $110US to $190 with average price at $149US. That's alot more than the $93US regular price for the Maxtoch 2X.


Not sure I would suggest letting mudgripz do this...I know he has all the test gear to find out exactly how much brighter the Maxtoch is. At least at the moment you can try convince yourself they are close....Once he does the test and there is a number, you cannot un-know something..and convincing yourself anything is as good, gets that much harder..

----------


## Sarvo

I tested at 325m on neighbors paddock
Where I live is limited distance over land - 4 ks over water - but that no good as you well know.
I will try out another time where I can get out to 1500m on open cut over.
You guys seem very defensive over the Maxtoch you must have shares in the company :-)
As I said - on price - Maxtch wins  :Thumbsup: 

What is the NZ price of a Maxtoch with pouch and spare o rings (without batts)
My Olight M3XS is 215NZ delivered to you T&T - H&F selling for around 290
I thought the Maxtoch was around the 180 mark ??

----------


## Sarvo

> Not sure I would suggest letting mudgripz do this...I know he has all the test gear to find out exactly how much brighter the Maxtoch is. At least at the moment you can try convince yourself they are close....Once he does the test and there is a number, you cannot un-know something..and convincing yourself anything is as good, gets that much harder..


I don't need to convince myself - I know what I see, but will try out at greater distance (why I dont know cause I sure aint going to be shooting out past 300m :-)
PS -  yes it was on full  :Psmiley: 
I think the Maxtoch had a better low light option - prod due to its bigger aperture head

----------


## Sarvo

Olight M3XS-UT weight         = 368
Maxtoch Hunter 2 weight      = 411

Profile = photos show dimension comparison 
The old cliche - a photo tell a 1000 words 

To be honest - I will most likely use the M2X-UT Olight (smallest in photo of 3) over the M3XS-UT- just for comfort sitting atop scope.
M2X-UT throws a good light far enough for my night stalking (using Thermal - so get within 200m with ease)

So my final verdict now after accessing profile/dimension and WEIGHT - is Olight wins "in my view" and not because I selling them. 
Of which I will not be getting anymore in and the few I have in stock - be going to mates at cost.

----------


## mudgripz

No gadgetman and I don't sell them. We design them - and have been doing so for years. We rejected the technology in the Olight because its not effective enough under test, and instead of an XPL-HI running at high amps in a 63mm head we went for an XML2-U4 1A in a 68mm head giving much better throw, runtime, and no need to step down to lower mode because of XPL overheating after 4-5 minutes. That's of no use. 

Olights own factory testing is 250,000 lux. The Maxtoch 2Xs (set of 10 tested here and at factory) ranged from 350-370k with average of 364k lux.  Newest model 2X just tested out at 403k.  (+/- 3%).  You won't get this 365-400k from a stock XPL-HI in a 63mm head - not enough beam concentration. We did have this Olight led running at 370k lux in the 68mm head at 6 amps but with significant overheating and low runtime - we rejected it.

Your Olight M3XS Javelot is a smaller head, lower performance thrower light - and we have no reason to doubt the factory claimed numbers for it. Its a 250k light as they say. If you feel Olight factory data wrong, send yours down and we'll do the side by side comparison.  The smaller 63mm head upgrade Maxtoch M24 produces 300-315k lux - also ahead of the Olight, and again without the need for stepdown to lower mode after 4-5 minutes. Send yours down and I'll check its outputs.

Maxtoch 2X price delivered ex China with case and spares is $129NZ - compared with $211?

----------


## Sarvo

> No gadgetman and I don't sell them. We design them - and have been doing so for years. We rejected the technology in the Olight because its not effective enough under test, and instead of an XPL-HI running at high amps in a 63mm head we went for an XML2-U4 1A in a 68mm head giving much better throw, runtime, and no need to step down to lower mode because of XPL overheating after 4-5 minutes. That's of no use. 
> 
> Olights own factory testing is 250,000 lux. The Maxtoch 2Xs (set of 10 tested here and at factory) ranged from 350-370k with average of 364k lux.  Newest model 2X just tested out at 403k.  (+/- 3%).  You won't get this 365-400k from a stock XPL-HI in a 63mm head - not enough beam concentration. We did have this Olight led running at 370k lux in the 68mm head at 6 amps but with significant overheating and low runtime - we rejected it.
> 
> Your Olight M3XS Javelot is a smaller head, lower performance thrower light - and we have no reason to doubt the factory claimed numbers for it. Its a 250k light as they say. If you feel Olight factory data wrong, send yours down and we'll do the side by side comparison.  The smaller 63mm head upgrade Maxtoch M24 produces 300-315k lux - also ahead of the Olight, and again without the need for stepdown to lower mode after 4-5 minutes. Send yours down and I'll check its outputs.
> 
> Maxtoch 2X price delivered ex China with case and spares is $129NZ - compared with $211?


Me "gadgetman "  :Wtfsmilie: 
All those fancy figures - must be worth something - so to save you some more ink - "if" that price is correct - you win.
End of subject :-)

----------


## ROKTOY

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MAXT...311.0.0.0TGuKT

----------


## gadgetman

> Me "gadgetman " 
> All those fancy figures - must be worth something - so to save you some more ink - "if" that price is correct - you win.
> End of subject :-)


You @Sarvo. Me @gadgetman.

We initially just got hold of the factory and suggested a few changes with a few wants/don't wants from other forum members. This meant that hunters got to buy a torch with the features they wanted, along with us. I've bought a few from them too. It is really good that the company listens to it's customers.

You will likely be getting the impression that the Olight is putting out more light because it is putting out a whiter light than the Maxtoch. The whiter light does tend to look a lot brighter because it reflects off everything in the atmosphere and the light tends to come back at you. The Maxtoch is de-domed at the factory which gives it a yellower hue which produces a less glarey beam, spooks animals less and seems to cut the atmosphere better. When you get a chance to test them side-by-side at a greater distance you will see it, particularly with animals.

----------


## Sarvo

> You @Sarvo. Me @gadgetman.
> 
> We initially just got hold of the factory and suggested a few changes with a few wants/don't wants from other forum members. This meant that hunters got to buy a torch with the features they wanted, along with us. I've bought a few from them too. It is really good that the company listens to it's customers.
> 
> You will likely be getting the impression that the Olight is putting out more light because it is putting out a whiter light than the Maxtoch. The whiter light does tend to look a lot brighter because it reflects off everything in the atmosphere and the light tends to come back at you. The Maxtoch is de-domed at the factory which gives it a yellower hue which produces a less glarey beam, spooks animals less and seems to cut the atmosphere better. When you get a chance to test them side-by-side at a greater distance you will see it, particularly with animals.


I did wonder about the white/yellow scenario - as I said the wife saw a "brighter" light with the Olight.
The price of the Maxtoch wins the debate - no question in my view.
I will try them both again together on more open terrain too.
So why are the Olight holding a higher price - even on the same online selling site?
The price on that site I imagine be like all online sites when you use C Card or Paypal will sting you on conversion rate – so it would be about 135-140 on the Maxtoch with pouch and spare O rings.
Good price.

----------


## gadgetman

> I did wonder about the white/yellow scenario - as I said the wife saw a "brighter" light with the Olight.
> The price of the Maxtoch wins the debate - no question in my view.
> I will try them both again together on more open terrain too.
> So why are the Olight holding a higher price - even on the same online selling site?
> The price on that site I imagine be like all online sites when you use C Card or Paypal will sting you on conversion rate – so it would be about 135-140 on the Maxtoch with pouch and spare O rings.
> Good price.


They don't sting a lot really from what I've found. The banks hit you harder. I use a debit card.

I think the Olight is a more established/recognised brand so set a higher price, but the Maxtoch is getting better known. They are getting a lot of orders now from Police, Search and Rescue and the likes. Led Lenser are on a whole new level of price and under performance.

That yellower light makes a huge difference.

----------


## Sarvo

> They don't sting a lot really from what I've found. The banks hit you harder. I use a debit card.
> 
> I think the Olight is a more established/recognised brand so set a higher price, but the Maxtoch is getting better known. They are getting a lot of orders now from Police, Search and Rescue and the likes. Led Lenser are on a whole new level of price and under performance.
> 
> That yellower light makes a huge difference.


When you say "That yellower light makes a huge difference."
In what way (obviosly for the better - but why ??

----------


## gadgetman

> When you say "That yellower light makes a huge difference."
> In what way (obviosly for the better - but why ??


It is nearer the red part of the spectrum which spooks animals less. It doesn't seem to reflect so much off moisture and dust particles in the air, and as a result seems to cut through the air better. The yellower colour is a result of the de-doming, but cannot be done to the LED in the Olight. With the XM-L and XM-L2 the de-doming also increases the intensity of the hot spot by about 110%.

----------


## Sarvo

> It is nearer the red part of the spectrum which spooks animals less. It doesn't seem to reflect so much off moisture and dust particles in the air, and as a result seems to cut through the air better. The yellower colour is a result of the de-doming, but cannot be done to the LED in the Olight. With the XM-L and XM-L2 the de-doming also increases the intensity of the hot spot by about 110%.


That is interesting!!
I was out with thermal last week - 4am - saw Deer at 3-400M in regen cutover crap - when I used the light - not 1 eye reflection.
Not that I was going to shoot as it was to far and really in un-retrievable terrain (by oneself)
There was however a very slight fog/mist (which I only noticed when turning on light)
I will take both next time and test out.

----------


## Danny

Interesting points alright. 
So...Who can de-dome please now that this thread is over?
We have two to do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Interesting points alright. 
> So...Who can de-dome please now that this thread is over?
> We have two to do...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would probably be me.

----------


## Danny

> That would probably be me.


So, would you?
Pm incoming if you can do...
Thanks regardless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

me to

----------


## Ultimitsu

I used petrol to de-dome my torch, pretty easy and as far as I can see very low risk.

----------


## Sarvo

> I used petrol to de-dome my torch, pretty easy and as far as I can see very low risk.


 :Wtfsmilie: 

Can you techno guru’s please explain what de-domed means

----------


## gadgetman

> Can you techno guru’s please explain what de-domed means


There is a clear dome on the LED. This focuses the light forward which is not desirable with a good reflector. By removing this dome more light spills sideways where the reflector can do a much better job of directing it where it should go. Typically this will just over double the intensity of the hot spot. A udsefull side effect is the yellower tint that results.

----------


## gadgetman

> I used petrol to de-dome my torch, pretty easy and as far as I can see very low risk.


I would not recommend this method as it tends to also eat the phosphorous layer which results in lower output and a bluer hue than the heating method.

----------


## Sarvo

> I would not recommend this method as it tends to also eat the phosphorous layer which results in lower output and a bluer hue than the heating method.


sorry I not responded b4
I must have this Forum set up wrong - as when I answer a Q or post - it vanishes ??

Also when I make a Thread - it buggars off too until someone comments on it ??

----------

